# Chefs - what do you hate about your knives and cases?!!



## showmeurpastry (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi there,

I work as a chef, but I am also undertaking a design degree, for which at present I am trying to solve the problems Chef have with large amounts of knives and equipment, and also the problem of storage solutions. Some ChefS says they would like something in between the size of a roll and a case. I would like to carry this research on a bit further and would appreciate anyone's ideas! What do you find annoying about you Chef knives? And what do you dislike/ or wish to see as new storage solutions?

Thanks


----------



## showmeurpastry (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi there,

I work as a chef, but I am also undertaking a design degree, for which at present I am trying to solve the problems Chef have with large amounts of knives and equipment, and also the problem of storage solutions. Some Chefs says they would like something in between the size of a roll and a case. I would like to carry this research on a bit further and would appreciate anyone's ideas! What do you find annoying about you Chef knives? And what do you dislike/ or wish to see as new storage solutions?

Thanks


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I need something to carry cleavers


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

knife rolls always have a way to secure the handle but never a way to secure the blade or tip as well. Knives can slip out or slide around.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Have you checked out some of the higher end rolls?  Many have overcome these problems, but they carry a hefty price tag.  Japanese rolls are much simpler, but J-knives tend to have sayas for travel.


----------



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think this is a great question for me as I have hated the last 2 knife rolls I've had. As the number of knives and tools increases so does my annoyance with trying to lug them around.

Some things that I wish could be fixed:

-Knife roll that isn't long enough for my sujihiki with a saya. I end up having to angle it over the other knives for it to squeeze in.

-Utensil holder compartment that isn't a zipper. Currently it's a velcro mesh and it never holds shut, cake testers and saucing spoon are always falling out the compartment

-It might sound weird but a plain, unmarked roll/case would be ideal for me. I hate having a big knife brand logo on my roll because people get nervous or ask why I'm carrying knives around not realizing I'm a chef. This has happened twice on the subway and I've gotten a million double takes. One person even asked me if I was carrying a gun case because of the shape! Something that had a generic name/logo like "Chef Case" or something would be fine so people wouldn't think I'm a crazy person.

-Knife slots that are actually wide enough for knives. My current case is a 8 knife slot but realistically it's more like 5.

-Another problem is people stealing from you at work. Anyone who has worked in a busy place with a million different cooks coming in and out know that knives "disappear" and more often than not they're stolen. If there was something to deter people from stealing from your case like a simple 3 number combination like a suitcase it would help. It would still need to be something easy enough to openly quickly when you need something fast though.

-Something easy to clean. Everyone's case gets crap on it sooner or later or is handled by hands that were on raw calamari 30 secs ago. There were no cleaning instructions on either of my rolls and I put them in the washer machine on gentle setting and it does a number on them. I've used a combination of disinfecting wipes and soapy cloths and dried over the radiator as a better alternative but it's a major PITA.

-Pen slots that don't work without something that has a clip on the cap. For example sharpies have a clip on the cap and can adhere to the pen holder slot but thin pencils (need a pencil sometimes for inventory etc.) and pens without a clip on the cap slide right out of the holder because it's too wide. There's no tension between the pencil and slot. I end up putting these in the utensil holder which in turn still fall out.


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

Any specific


Mike9 said:


> Have you checked out some of the higher end rolls? Many have overcome these problems, but they carry a hefty price tag. Japanese rolls are much simpler, but J-knives tend to have sayas for travel.


Any specific brands I could check out? I'm interested in the design!


----------



## grande (May 14, 2014)

Knife bags get cut to easily. Cases are too heavy and bulky. Securing the tip might help... to be honest, by nature I won't pay a lot for something like this so I assume I'm SOL


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

I currently use the ultimate edge deluxe 18 case. I am pretty happy with it, however, would like it wider. I am able to have my whisks in its but it does buldge a bit more than I like.


----------



## showmeurpastry (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks linecook854, you make some really good points! Ideally im going to try and look and not only ways to compact equipment or make it more streamline, and also try and find some alternative solution for storage, so these feedback is fantastic, thank you!


----------



## showmeurpastry (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks for you feedback chef 7734, I have looked at the ultimate edge cases, and have been tempted by them myself! They are really good, but im trying to look for ways to de-bulk them down a bit, as you say, its does leave the cases large than expected, and heavy to carry. Thanks


----------



## showmeurpastry (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi guys, thanks for your feedback. Yes i have looked at high end rolls, and like you say they come with a hefty price tag! However I have had some people suggest they are too big, and also the price being a big issue for alot of Chef staring out. My research so far has found out on the majority, us Chefs are a little tight with out cash!! and dont enjoy paying over the odds for bags, they would prefer to spend it on the knives. Securing the blades and tips is a very good point as I also had one Chef point out to me, his customised knives he  still keeps in the original boxes because of this issue, but this leave him with a huge DIY box filled up with boxes!

The bags getting cut easily is a point i haven't had raised, and is a very valid point when considering the tip storage, I shall take this all into great consideration when progressing with my design.

Thank you all so far


----------



## showmeurpastry (Mar 6, 2016)

I have found more high end rolls, are customised items:

http://linny-kenney-leather.myshopify.com/collections/chef-knife-rolls

Mostly made out of leather, and as you can see very pricey! Not sure if its something id want to take onto the pass with me in all honesty, costing that much.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

ShowMeUrPastry said:


> Thanks for you feedback chef 7734, I have looked at the ultimate edge cases, and have been tempted by them myself! They are really good, but im trying to look for ways to de-bulk them down a bit, as you say, its does leave the cases large than expected, and heavy to carry. Thanks p


It is surprisingly small for everything it can carry. Much smaller than many kits and rolls I have used in the past.





  








20160307_070505.JPG




__
chef7734


__
Mar 7, 2016












  








20160307_070521.JPG




__
chef7734


__
Mar 7, 2016


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This post was duplicated so both threads were merged since they both had replies. It was also moved to the knife section.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

My choice, after cooking 35 years now, is a plastic fishing tackle box.
Why?

1)to sanitize, I just shake out the crumbs and crud, and toss the box in the dishwasher. Every bag that is made from nylon material or leather will be diificult to wash or sanitize. Every deep pocket will hold crud in its seams eventually, and this is almost impossible to wash out. Leather is not possible to wash, and doesn't tolerate liquid sanitizer well. Face it, we are working in kitchens with food all around us, our knives have to be accesible, and stuff will spill into our knife bags. This is one of the most important reasons not to choose a knife roll, as they will get skanky within a few months of daily use.

2) Plastic tool boxes come with hasps, you supply the lock of your choice.

3)Plastic tool boxes are bulky and hard to stuff under an apron

4)Plastic tool boxes offer a lot of surface area which can be "personalized", plastered with stickers or painted, an instantly recognizable from across the room.

These are my reasons, but remember as cooks, the most important consideration is how we sanitize our knives, and what our sanitized knives are stored in.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm with foodpump on this. I carried a canvas roll for years. It was difficult to clean, and even after washing it still has that old greasy smell & feel to it. I bought a $25 bright yellow plastic tool box from Sears. 
At this time I was not carrying my knives home every night, they just went into my office and I could put a lock on it. No more borrowing of my tools.


----------



## masonrk (Feb 8, 2016)

I currently use a Messermister Roll, it works good for me because I do not work professionally(yet). It is more just family events and small parties that I use it for. I think that under more stress then it would be unusable within a few months. The leather rolls catch my eye but they are quite expensive! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## Brian H (Oct 28, 2018)

showmeurpastry said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I work as a chef, but I am also undertaking a design degree, for which at present I am trying to solve the problems Chef have with large amounts of knives and equipment, and also the problem of storage solutions. Some ChefS says they would like something in between the size of a roll and a case. I would like to carry this research on a bit further and would appreciate anyone's ideas! What do you find annoying about you Chef knives? And what do you dislike/ or wish to see as new storage solutions?
> 
> Thanks


I hate that all knife bags seem to store the knives blade up. I find this a pain when I'm trying to move quickly. I get it that chefs want to see what they are grabbing but if you're anything like me you know where you keep every tool in your bag. I'd prefer to be able to insert blade side into a sleeve and grab by the handle on the go. Also lots of additional storage for tools, with zeippers so it stays where you stick it. Plus, lots more "pencil holes for pens, pencils, chopsticks, cake tester, thermometer. Those should be spandex so the tools hold tight but can get in and out easily.


----------



## Brian H (Oct 28, 2018)

showmeurpastry said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Forgot to mention, I pay a permit for my knives because they are like appendages to me. For the right knife bag, I'd put out a little extra dough. Pun intended.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

BrianH,

Try the plastic toolbox, it won’t cost you much, and if you still don’t like it, you can use it at home for tools or fishing gear.

If you read my post above, I made some very valid points. Here are two more:

No matter how much you shake, jostle, or turn the box upside down, the knives will not cut or poke through the box. Assuming your knives are sleeved in plastic guards, you can rummage through the box, select your knife, and not cut yourself or damage other knives.It’s also very hard to snap knife tips off on a plastic toolbox wall, should the box be jolted forward. ( like in a car trunk or overhead shelf in a bus)

A toolbox takes up very little space on the counter. In order to a access a roll, you have to spread it open, and this gobbles up an incredible amount of space, usually resulting in the roll getting dirty, and p*ssing off the person working next to you.

For all those who have knife rolls and refuse to acknowledge what I’ve written, please do the following two things:

Get your significant other/partner to give the roll a good sniff.

Moisten a q-tip ( cotton swap) with window cleaner and swab out the pocket of your favourite knife, examine.


----------



## Brian H (Oct 28, 2018)

foodpump said:


> BrianH,
> 
> Try the plastic toolbox, it won't cost you much, and if you still don't like it, you can use it at home for tools or fishing gear.
> 
> ...


Point well made. I think plastic guards for all my knives could help. I considered a toolbox actually but I have to say I do like having specific places for my knives/tools so I'm not fishing around for anything for twenty minutes, cursing the whole time. The while point a knife bag is to avoid the "utensal drawer" effect, which is a pet peeve of mine. Good point about the space issue though too.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Most of the toolboxes come with a top tray, which is where I keep my “top 4” knives. That tray really comes in handy and usually sits next to my cutting board. The lesser used knives are underneath this tray, sharpies, pens, etc, are in a separate plastic tray, piping bag tips in another Tupperware box. You can modify inside the box as you want with Velcro strips, magnetic strips, plastic strips with holes in them to keep thermometers or other tools upright.

Take a good peek at a sporting goods store or even Mall*Wart at plastic toolboxes. You can also get them with drawers, cantilevered tiers, or compartments. Try out a cheapie first even they have one pull out tray, the fancier boxes can get pricey


----------



## Brian H (Oct 28, 2018)

foodpump said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Most of the toolboxes come with a top tray, which is where I keep my "top 4" knives. That tray really comes in handy and usually sits next to my cutting board. The lesser used knives are underneath this tray, sharpies, pens, etc, are in a separate plastic tray, piping bag tips in another Tupperware box. You can modify inside the box as you want with Velcro strips, magnetic strips, plastic strips with holes in them to keep thermometers or other tools upright.
> 
> Take a good peek at a sporting goods store or even Mall*Wart at plastic toolboxes. You can also get them with drawers, cantilevered tiers, or compartments. Try out a cheapie first even they have one pull out tray, the fancier boxes can get pricey


We ought to create a more practical knife case, in toolbox form, together. Where are you located?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Vancouver, Canada


----------



## playero (Nov 20, 2016)

I have converte with camera foam old attache cases I have. a 5 inch one can hold like 8 to 10 knives. a four inch also but 3 less. the 3 inch carries them sideways. I have the global case the mesermister and a couple of othyers but lately stick to the 5 inch leather case..


----------

